# weight concern



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

I've noticed a few people saying something about their aquarium being too heavy for the second floor. Which got me concerned. I have a 60 gallon tank on the second floor of my house, is that too heavy for the second floor? Our house is not old, nothing wrong with the floors. Anyone had any problems with it or concerns?:ISh_the_Fish::ISh_the_Fish:


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello Benita. Your 60 G tank is roughly 600 pounds filled with all the "bells and whistles". I'm not an engineer, but if you have the tank located against an outter wall and have it on a recommended tank stand, then you'll be fine. You never want to place a large tank in the middle of a room unless it's in a basement.

B


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You could probably put a 60 anywhere you like, but I wouldn't want to test that. Larger tanks in the 100+ range is where you need to start thinking about strength of the floor. My 125s weigh in the 1400lb range.


----------



## benitahigg (May 22, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> You could probably put a 60 anywhere you like, but I wouldn't want to test that. Larger tanks in the 100+ range is where you need to start thinking about strength of the floor. My 125s weigh in the 1400lb range.


I guess Im good then , it is on an outside wall, and it is on an aquarium stand.Thanks for answering!


----------

